# Shopping For A New Wash Mitt



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Right im in the market for a new wash mitt just for the sake of trying something new. At the moment i have a £4 Halfords noodle sponge and in all honesty it is very good. I have noticed no swirls on my paint with the 50 or so washes ive used the noodle sponge with but i want something new now.

I dont want to spend too much but im looking at:

Microfibre madness sponge (not the mitt as its a tad expensive)

Car Pro merino wash mitt

Flexipads merino wash mitt

Gyeon Q2m woolie

Adams 9x9 wash pad

Or if you guys have something else to recommend, budget is the name of the game here so im looking at maximum £15. Also do the ones i listed need any special care or just a simple wash and dry afterwards? 

Thanks.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I really like my car pro merino mitt. Just rinse after use & leave to dry naturally. If it needs it I'll give it a comb.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

If possible just pay that little extra and get a dooka wash pad, you won't regret it!


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I strongly suggest dooka wash pad, durable, deep pile, doesn't need any comping, just rinse it after use and let it dry naturally on your grit guard :thumb:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've got the Flexipads Merino one,the Carpro was out of stock when I got it, or I'd have bought that,but for the £10 I paid I'm not complaining. Its doing fine after 3 months regular use. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

CarPro wash mitt :thumb:


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Microfiber Madness Incredimitt for me - impressive - I shoulda bought one months ago.


----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

Dooka FTW!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

dooka wash pad


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Hmm, alot of votes for the dooka and i have read alot of positive stuff on it before. Would like to try it but comes out to £21 after shipping for the medium one, which is a lil steep imo.


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

gyeon wollie , one word, AWSOME !!!!!!

I wont use anything else now.

rick


----------



## josh mck (Dec 26, 2013)

I only use the super soft mitts now, at £2.50 you can't grumble


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

I've been using an Autosmart wash mitt lately - Cheap and effective. Seems to be a similar synthetic material to the Adams wash pad, but obviously in mitt form :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Car pro

Dooka are ok but I've never been able to get used to holding it rather than having my hand inside


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I love my new Dooka pad. Best wash tool ever.


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

Errmm, I just bought Meguiar's MF wash mitt today. Didn't use it yet... Should I return it?


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> Car pro
> 
> Dooka are ok but I've never been able to get used to holding it rather than having my hand inside


I think this is somewhat swaying me away from a pad as i think it would be a bit weird to use. I am leaning towards either the gyeon, carpro or flexipads merino wash mitts. Flexipads being the cheapest one of them but in the pics looks exactly the same?


----------



## mdgrwl (Feb 6, 2014)

waqasr said:


> Hmm, alot of votes for the dooka and i have read alot of positive stuff on it before. Would like to try it but comes out to £21 after shipping for the medium one, which is a lil steep imo.


Its a tool just like any other. Cheap out and you get what you pay for.

And washing is the most regular and important things we do to our cars. I invest in a top wash mitt just like I do for a good polish, or anything else for that matter...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

waqasr said:


> I think this is somewhat swaying me away from a pad as i think it would be a bit weird to use. I am leaning towards either the gyeon, carpro or flexipads merino wash mitts. Flexipads being the cheapest one of them but in the pics looks exactly the same?


I found the pads very easy to use but maybe that's because I never worn my previous mitts just held them. I found it very awkward wearing a mitt.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Surprised no one has posted these?

Excellent quality at a great price - several members have had them (including me!)

http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/productlisting.aspx?cid=77&pid=69&c=Sheepskin Wash Mitts

They are larger than your average mitt too


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I can only comment on our own pads, but I have used the sheepskin mitts and know where they come from. They are good mitt for the price if I am honest ..


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

waqasr said:


> I think this is somewhat swaying me away from a pad as i think it would be a bit weird to use. I am leaning towards either the gyeon, carpro or flexipads merino wash mitts. Flexipads being the cheapest one of them but in the pics looks exactly the same?


I'm not trying to sway you away, but were all different. A lot of people hold mitts the same as they would a dooka pad so find them ideal, however with the car pro it's single sided so it's not too heavy to have your hand inside which is why it's my first choice

As I say though, if you get used to a dooka, they're brilliant


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Microfibre madness.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Another vote for these….

http://www.sheepskinshop.co.uk/productlisting.aspx?cid=77&pid=69&c=Sheepskin

Just outstanding value for money when the price is for TWO posted for £18…!!! The quality is superb as well 

---

EDIT: Also have the CarPro Wash Mitt as well, which is very good indeed, but I repeatedly use the Sheepskin Shop mitts in preference as I prefer to be able use a mitt with two sides.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

fatdazza said:


> Surprised no one has posted these?
> 
> Excellent quality at a great price - several members have had them (including me!)
> 
> ...


I ahve these also!! :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought some of these from Costco a few years back and they really are much better quality than the price would suggest. They have survived many, many washings and show no sign of wear and show no sign of scratching or marring paint.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Carrand-Microfiber-Waterproof-Lined-Yellow/dp/B00IWU63OM/ref=sr_1_1?s=automotive&ie=UTF8&qid=1395313732&sr=1-1&keywords=Carrand

http://www.carrand.com/


----------



## P.M.J. (Dec 15, 2012)

I really like my CarPro wash mitt. Great feeling to use and very durable - much better than the Swissvax Waschpudel I used before.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Sheepskin shop for me too:thumb:detailer:


----------



## spenstar (May 11, 2010)

I used all of them (sheepskin, wash mitts, pads, etc..) Then i bought grout sponge for £1. I am not saying it is the best solution but more like comfortable to clean a car.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

nbray67 said:


> Microfiber Madness Incredimitt for me - impressive - I shoulda bought one months ago.


+1 here :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Incredimitt


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

Incredimitt for me next.


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> Surprised no one has posted these?
> 
> Excellent quality at a great price - several members have had them (including me!)
> 
> ...


As you get 2 in the deal one for wash and one for polish how can you tell the difference
Between the two? or are they both the same :-ie use both for polishing or washing?


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Another vote for Dooka from me:thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Incredimitt for me too.SJ.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I got the Flexipads Merino Mitt from PB a while back n its one of the best mitts ive used.

Its very very soft and the pile doesnt get matted.


----------



## PS CUP (Aug 23, 2012)

CarPro for me! I've had several full mitts and prefer the single side of the CarPro


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

white night said:


> As you get 2 in the deal one for wash and one for polish how can you tell the difference
> Between the two? or are they both the same :-ie use both for polishing or washing?


Mine came in different colours and they are really good quality and last forever! This one I have had over a year and like new and haven't even used the other one. Easy to look after, just rinse and hang on the washing line. I even left it out in the frost and it was rock hard but just brought in and was fine:thumb:


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

fatdazza said:


> Surprised no one has posted these?
> 
> Excellent quality at a great price - several members have had them (including me!)
> 
> ...


Agree on the price, size and quality, I won't use anything else now:thumb:


----------



## white night (Mar 7, 2014)

knightstemplar said:


> Mine came in different colours and they are really good quality and last forever! This one I have had over a year and like new and haven't even used the other one. Easy to look after, just rinse and hang on the washing line. I even left it out in the frost and it was rock hard but just brought in and was fine:thumb:


Are they both the same or is one of them a designated wash not or polishing mit?


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

white night said:


> Are they both the same or is one of them a designated wash not or polishing mit?


They are both the same:thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

PS CUP said:


> CarPro for me! I've had several full mitts and prefer the single side of the CarPro


Agree with this!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

white night said:


> Are they both the same or is one of them a designated wash not or polishing mit?


Exactly same, just often different colours..



knightstemplar said:


> They are both the same:thumb:


You are correct sir ..


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

i like using my adams wash pad,or my wookies fist


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

knightstemplar said:


> Easy to look after, just rinse and hang on the washing line.


How would you dry it in rainy days? If hang in the garage, it won't dry.... also can't bring it in the house as the Mrs wouldn't allow that.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Dooka wash pad for me next me thinks


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Dawesy90 said:


> Dooka wash pad for me next me thinks


used mine for the first time today, hold a lot of water and feel soft:thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

s29nta said:


> used mine for the first time today, hold a lot of water and feel soft:thumb:


Just what the dr ordered then :detailer:


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

7and911 said:


> How would you dry it in rainy days? If hang in the garage, it won't dry.... also can't bring it in the house as the Mrs wouldn't allow that.


I just leave it on the line even if it rains until I get a dry day, doesn't do it any harm. It was on the line for over 2 weeks when I went offshore one time and it was totally fine, just rinsed it before I used it:thumb:


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

I'd like to get a Dooka pad, what size are people going for? I don't know whether to get a medium or large.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Whatever you do dont get that autobrite wash mitt it fell apart apart 2-3 washes.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

silverblack said:


> Whatever you do dont get that autobrite wash mitt it fell apart apart 2-3 washes.


I'd be complaining unless you fed it to the dog after every wash :lol:


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I bought some carpro merino mitts a while ago. I had been using noodle mitts and microfiber mitts before that but I'm never switching back now.

Maintenance is very easy. The only extra step compared to a noodle or microfiber mitt is brushing the wool mitt, which takes around 1 minute. Also I find the merino mitt easier to clean compared to other mitts. 

Highly recommended!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

7and911 said:


> How would you dry it in rainy days? If hang in the garage, it won't dry.... also can't bring it in the house as the Mrs wouldn't allow that.


I wash out my wash mitts, squeeze out the excess water and then tuck them under the radiator shelf in the spare bedroom on a low setting.

They are completely out of sight of "er indoors and they dry out overnight.:lol:


----------



## Peter Yuill (Dec 26, 2013)

Euro Cap Parts have good mitts.


----------



## Peter Yuill (Dec 26, 2013)

Euro Car Parts.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

veeduby said:


> I'd like to get a Dooka pad, what size are people going for? I don't know whether to get a medium or large.


large size is 9"x 9" :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

These are rough sizes, as these are all hand made..
Large 9"x9"
Medium 7"x7"
Small 5"x5", but we do have a few 4x4 lying around..


----------



## 7and911 (Mar 2, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> I wash out my wash mitts, squeeze out the excess water and then tuck them under the radiator shelf in the spare bedroom on a low setting.


I thought lambswool mitt shouldn't dry near the radiator....


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

7and911 said:


> I thought lambswool mitt shouldn't dry near the radiator....


Who said anything about Lambswool ?; that's far too posh for the likes of me 

I got some of THESE from Costco a few years back; They are very well made of decent quality materials.

They were in the sale at about £2 or £3 a pair, so I bought 2 pairs and they have been used and washed many,many times and show no signs of wear !!

I have seen them on Amazon and Ebay recently and can highly recommend them.


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

s29nta said:


> large size is 9"x 9" :thumb:





dooka said:


> These are rough sizes, as these are all hand made..
> Large 9"x9"
> Medium 7"x7"
> Small 5"x5", but we do have a few 4x4 lying around..


Sweet thanks you two. :thumb:


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

ardenvxr said:


> i like using my adams wash pad,or my wookies fist


Used my Adams large pad for the first time and must admit I was really impressed with it! Used it for the bottom half of the car and the car pro for the top.
The adams holds MASSIVE amounts of water, weighs a ton! I work out and struggled to lift it!


----------

